# Bass tournaments



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

Anyone know of any up and coming bass tournaments in the Pensacola area?


----------



## bassn8ed (Sep 19, 2009)

United Way's fishin for a mission April 9th and Log a load in May
Two great tournaments one Blackwater and one escambia. Go to united way website for info and just google logaload.


----------

